# [build log] Project Abyss



## wutdo (May 29, 2013)

Sponsored By





This is my first massive build, I am constructing a new desk to house 2 separate computers, one for Gaming and the other as a small home server. the desk itself will house 2 computers one on either side of the desk and in the middle all the HDD's from both computers. On display will also feature water-cooling reservoirs and multiple temperature LCD's. The Water cooling of the rig will Chanel down under the desk into 2 large radiators that will be housed inside a tiny fridge to keep the water temps down around 0-10 degrees Celsius.

Rig 1 (gaming)
Mobo: ASUS Rampage IV
CPU: Intel Core i7 3820
Ram: undecided will be either corsair or g.skill
PSU: OCZ fatal1ty 750W
GPU: 1x Gainward GTX680
HDD: 2x Samsung 840pro 256gb SSD running of a raid card
HDD: WD 2tb Green

Rig 2 (Media Server)
Mobo: ASUS Sabertooth x58

CPU: Intel Core i7 930
Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws 12gb @1600mhz
PSU: Thermaltake 450W
GPU: EVGA GTX 550ti
HDD: Corsair Force 60GB SSD
HDD: 2x WD 3TB Green
HDD: 1x Hitachi 2TB
HDD: 1x WD 1TB Green

so here is the start of the desk and some of the parts that have arrived will keep you updated as i work on it.
































And the Desk Progress













Will post more as i work on it this weekend.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 29, 2013)

2 radiators in a fridge , I don't think thats going to work unless said fridge is a hyper 1500watt unit it will not cool enough and the radiators will heat the small area in a fridge pretty quick , good luck though dude.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 29, 2013)

dont need fans in a fridge. also the cooling wattage of the fridge should be double that of the whole system.

also a fridge is a bad idea. all that heat is going to be rejected into your room under the desk.


----------



## drdeathx (May 29, 2013)

You can't put rads in a fridge. The heat dissapation will keep the compressor running and it will burn out. Refridgerator compressors are not engineered for continuous running plus there will not be much overclocking bonus from running at 35 degrees. Phase change would be the best way. many have tried the fridge idea and failed. It is not a new concept.

In the winter, I used to put my rads outside and had long tubing. The overclock benefits were minor compared to inside ambient of 20 Celsius. I may have grabbed a few hundred MHz on a i7 920 and a PII 965.


----------



## AsRock (May 29, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> dont need fans in a fridge. also the cooling wattage of the fridge should be double that of the whole system.
> 
> also a fridge is a bad idea. all that heat is going to be rejected into your room under the desk.



Hehe, and probably then some fridges tend to take 600+ and our current one take a a killa watt and it's only a bit over sized..



drdeathx said:


> You can't put rads in a fridge. The heat dissapation will keep the compressor running and it will burn out. Refridgerator compressors are not engineered for continuous running plus there will not be much overclocking bonus from running at 35 degrees. Phase change would be the best way. many have tried the fridge idea and failed. It is not a new concept.
> 
> In the winter, I used to put my rads outside and had long tubing. The overclock benefits were minor compared to inside ambient of 20 Celsius. I may have grabbed a few hundred MHz on a i7 920 and a PII 965.




Yeah good point that is, i hate to see his electric bill later lol.


----------



## wutdo (Jun 19, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Hehe, and probably then some fridges tend to take 600+ and our current one take a a killa watt and it's only a bit over sized..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the ideas there guys probably good idea to test it out first before i build the base see what temps i get.

think i will have some copper piping run under the false floor and a fairly large reservoir in the middle of the desk and a medium sized one in the fridge depending how temps go

as for the build will be sanding back and painting the top this weekend and hoping some more parts come next week


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 19, 2013)

what about an old style ammonia fridge, that doesn't need as much pressure, did anyone ever try that?


----------



## wutdo (Jun 30, 2013)

mrhuggles said:


> what about an old style ammonia fridge, that doesn't need as much pressure, did anyone ever try that?



must say i have never heard of an ammonia fridge how would that work

and think i might have to skip the fridge in the desk i might use a couple a few radiators in the base

also the EK fans are tremendously loud


----------



## wutdo (Jun 30, 2013)

Sponsored By




ok so paint came and so did most of the power cables
will be building base this week hoping to have it done befor my work roster changes to 12hr shifts 
than will be wating on motherboard processor and ram also anyone have any advice on water pumps
should i use 1 or 2 and which ones would be best?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 30, 2013)

I love my D5 vario pump.  I tried two once in a loop, but had a hard time getting it to bleed.  Of course, that was long before the series of reservoirs came out that directly support two pumps.


----------



## wutdo (Jul 1, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I love my D5 vario pump.  I tried two once in a loop, but had a hard time getting it to bleed.  Of course, that was long before the series of reservoirs came out that directly support two pumps.



you recon a that would be a better way to go get a resevoir that supports 2 pumps like the XSPC ones?


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 1, 2013)

interesting project
sub


----------



## t_ski (Jul 1, 2013)

wutdo said:


> you recon a that would be a better way to go get a resevoir that supports 2 pumps like the XSPC ones?



I have no experience with those, but two pumps without one is definitely more hassle than one pump alone.  With the dual-pump res it could be better or it could be worse - I don't have anything to compare it to.

TBH, I have had a CPU block, mobo block and three GPU blocks in one loop with one pump and never has any issues with pressure or flow.  I was only toying with the idea of getting max pressure and there being a backup in the loop if one pump died.


----------



## wutdo (Jul 2, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I have no experience with those, but two pumps without one is definitely more hassle than one pump alone.  With the dual-pump res it could be better or it could be worse - I don't have anything to compare it to.
> 
> TBH, I have had a CPU block, mobo block and three GPU blocks in one loop with one pump and never has any issues with pressure or flow.  I was only toying with the idea of getting max pressure and there being a backup in the loop if one pump died.



in all fairness its my first water cooled build i might try a single pump at first i will have temperature probs before and after the water blocks to keep an eye on the temps any suggestion on the water pump itself


----------



## wutdo (Jul 2, 2013)

Sponsored By




First layer of undercoat done only 16hrs till the next










painting should be done next week and legs will be here friday i hope


----------



## wutdo (Jul 24, 2013)

Sponsored By




Quick little update

Finally found some time to get into the city to pick up the rest of the parts on order.
I have decided that since i wont be going all out with 3 or 4 GPU's in sli that there was no real
need to get a the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme so i have chosen the Formula motherboard. I'm hoping
over the next week or so i will have the rest of the motherboard slots cut and ready to put the
top coats of paint on.

few quick photos bellow

The 2nd layer of Undercoat on finally













and the rest of the hardware still need to get in another Samsung 840Pro 256Gb Drive






















And this is just about everything i need just have to get my arse into gear and get some
glass cut and finish the desk




Hopefully end of the work week will post some more


----------



## jgunning (Jul 24, 2013)

Sub'd!!! =)


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 24, 2013)

subbed


----------



## wutdo (Sep 1, 2013)

Sponsored By




Finished moving into new place and unpacked only thing left is to finishthe Build. 
First Coat of paint done 2nd coat will be done tomorrow. And will be putting the base together
thinking of doing a carbon vinyl on the centre slope and the false floors so hopefully that will
Come this week

Photos


----------



## wutdo (Sep 7, 2013)

Sponsored By




finally got the first 2 coats of paint onto the desk came up much better than i was expecting.
Carbon Vinyl arived have aplied it to the false floors and decided to seperate the back devider
and mount the Resivior between them will get to work on that later today  anyway time for some more pictures


----------



## wutdo (Sep 10, 2013)

Sponsored By




got some time over the weekend to get some more work done. decided against the single back seperator
and have gone for 2 with a mini cave in the middle looks a lot nicer provides that little bit more room.
have been trying to decide whether to add another reservior (or 2) behind and under the main reservior
not sure how it will look guess once i paint the new deviders and get the top on will make a decision.

and for the photos


----------



## wutdo (Sep 22, 2013)

Sponsored By




finally have time to post some more details about the build, top of the desk is pretty much complete
just have a couple of holes to drill for the watercooling tube and knock up the base, i had a fiddle
around with the fridge idea during the week and came to the conclusion that was stupid enough to even
consider it... didn't pan out but no problem as the 2 radiators will easily  be enough for the rig.
got round to cleaning the dust and crap out of the desk and wipe it down i was actually quite impressed
how well it came up... now all that's left is new temp sensor displays (wanted red got blue) and also
a 2nd reservoir to mount with the pump as a fill-port for the whole thing.


----------



## adulaamin (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome job! Subbed!


----------



## wutdo (Oct 3, 2013)

Sponsored By




finally had some time Monday to get a little work done on the build, firstly i finished mounting the LED's and UV Tubes,
and have had time to get one of the radiators mounted along with the power supply/s (one on display) and have got most of
the tubing in ready to mount the Mobo just have to get around to finishing the base for it and drag it back inside to set
it all up.. didn't take into account the size of the doors




LED's after i fixed the switch problem that burnt out one of the cables... lack of sleep does that







The Red Temp sensors finally arrived got them in looks far better over the blue ones. thinking of using them on the next build












Power Supply Fit in wasn't sure how it would look but it looks better than having nothing in that gap


----------



## wutdo (Oct 16, 2013)

Sponsored By




hi all sorry for the lengthy time this project has taken unfortunately work commitments get in the way of
free time. just a quick update finally finished setting up the water loop, and have one of the 2 Motherboards
in. will have the glass top arrive sometime in the next 2 weeks and maybe even decide to buy a RevoDrive 3x2 240gb
for the C drive on the main workstation even though i have had some bad luck with the RevoDrives in the past.. 3
different cards all failed within 6 months of use.. the original RevoDrive, RevoDrive 2 and RevoDrive 3.

here's some shots of the motherboard and cpu water-block installed 



and potentially where the SSD drives will lay out


----------



## wutdo (Nov 10, 2013)

Sponsored By




Finally got some time to get the first computer up and running in the desk got the GPU water-block attached
and getting some nice temps under idle around 25-29 GPU and 35-45 CPU under full load jumps up to 39/40
for the GPU and around 60 for the CPU with a light overclock to 4.3Ghz for now but only have the fans 
attached to one radiator as i realised i ordered the wrong length screws for the 38mm thick fans.

The GPU board. it doesn't look like much when you take the stock cooler off







Had a problem with the Water-block Not sitting flat over the GPU so after removing the block and putting it back on
i forgot the back plate...















Some low temps should be good for a decent OC



and finally what happens when you forget to clean the inside of your case for 2 months


----------



## wutdo (Nov 11, 2013)

Sponsored By




Managed to get time to mount the HDD's for the First Computer and had time to get some photos











Also just realised that the UV lights have stopped working but few photos with the rest of the lights on



















Unfortunately found out during the weekend that the glass for the top has still not been made as the Glazier has been on leave
but hoping that they work something out.
Hopefully over the weekend i will have time to install the Server and replace the UV lights and maybe get a light to put directly behind the Reservoir to illuminate the Blood Red Die as i noticed that it does not react to the UV light.. even though
the containers state that it does


----------



## wutdo (Dec 3, 2013)

Sponsored By




Last post for the Build finally got round to finishing it off last weekend and the glass has arived.







SSD for the Server



and of course a small GPU to get video out



Quick install of Win7 and than a bit of a tidy up


----------



## wutdo (Dec 10, 2013)

Sponsored By




Finally got the camera out of the desk to take some photos of everything under the glass.
on another note ventilation is not great going to have to address this with more fans around the desk
also the reason why the Server water cooler is sitting outside the desk anyway here are final photos
also with the last Light for the Water Reservoir






























I'd like to thank EKwaterblocks for there support during this project


----------



## markaflias (Dec 12, 2013)

ouuu yes 

Very very nice  work .


----------



## wutdo (Feb 8, 2014)

markaflias said:


> ouuu yes
> 
> Very very nice  work .



Cheers Wish i could have spent more time designing the project but its done and finished and now on to the next project. "Project Awakening" Will be another desk build basically an attempt to correct the mistakes from this build (Ventilation, Materials, Add more Pumps and so on) I will begin a new Thread with the log once i begin building until than i leave you with 2 designs that will be used once i finish tweaking and decide on size

FIrst One 1600x600mm










and the 2nd 1600x800mm


----------

